# win98 does not recognize ps/2 mouse



## trackervan (Jul 2, 2000)

win98 does not recognize mouse sometimes, at other times it works with no problem. When it does not work, it is from bootup.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Have you checked the connector and unplugged anb re-plugged it several times? Dan-O


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

try this, it might help.

Files in question:
vcomm.vxd
vdmad.vxd
configmg.vxd
vdd.vxd
vmouse.vxd
ntkern.vxd
vflatd.vxd

Windows 98 Drivers Bug


The MS Windows '98 installation does not install some vxd files in your system directory ( what did you expect ? ). To resolve 20 to 50% of the system errors in any Win98 build ( including the final release ), extract these vxd files manually from cab 47 and 48 into c:\windows\system and c:\windows\system\vmm32 The following files should be extracted:
vcomm.vxd, vdmad.vxd, configmg.vxd, vdd.vxd, vmouse.vxd, ntkern.vxd, vflatd.vxd.
Extract these files to both directories and reboot. Your system will love you for it .

This bug in the installation of Windows '98 is not reported or confirmed by Microsoft, and there seems to be some controversy on whether extracting the vxds really improves anything. Judging by the hundreds of positive replies I'm getting, it fixes numerous problems in the operation of Windows.

VMM32.VXD is a generic, slower MS driver, build at Windows installation. Some of the drivers needed on your system, including these vxd's are supposed to be part of VMM32. As it turns out, however, it generates numerous problems with most PCs. Extracting the vxd's to the system and vmm32 directories provides for loading the newest drivers separately. It has been proven to fix lockups, error messages at start-up, VMM errors, erratic/slow mouse movement and many others..

To check if you need the vxd's for yourself, look in the Driver File Details tabs in your Device Manager ( Control Panel > System > Device Manager ). If you find entries containing 'vmm32', there's a good chance you need to extract these manually. For example, in my Modem Driver details, I had " C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VCOMM.VXD (VMM32) " before, and just " C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VCOMM.VXD " after I extracted the vxd's.Note: if you're upgrading, rather than doing a clean install of Windows '98, you might have the old, Windows '95 vxd's in your system. You can check the file versions ( they should be 4.10.1998 ) if you want to find out whether you need the vxd's


DLLs replaced by Windows '98


Microsoft's new OS seems to disable third party, newer DLLs in favor of older, baseline MS versions. The Windows setup routine detects newer DLLs ( which usually originate with MS and are distributed to competitors for use with its products ), and moves them to another folder, installing earlier MS versions.

To fix some of your programs, relying on the newer DLLs, after upgrading check the Version Conflict Manager, which is buried deep into Windows, and usually not found by users. The Setup does not mention the replaced DLLs either. To find the replaced DLLs, click Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, System Information, Tools, Version Conflict Manager

Note: To my knowledge, the Version Conflict Manager will not detect any replaced DLLs after the initial Setup of Windows.

Please give me feedback on which DLLs have been replaced in your system, and what problems have been fixed by restoring them. Some of the replaced shared files are:

DLL Win'98 ver. Replaced Ver. 
cabinet.dll 1.0.601.4 1.0.603.0 
comcat.dll 5.0.1600.1 5.0.1601.1 
dllhost.dll 4.71.1718.0 4.71.2612.0 
msconv97.dll 1997.3.12.0 1997.4.2.0 
ole32.dll 4.71.1719.0 4.71.2612.0 
twain, twain32.dll 1.6.0.1 1.6.0.3 
W95inf32.dll 4.71.16 4.71.17 





Win98's installation problems


Occasionally, Win98 will not give your computer the files it needs or replace older files during installation. This will make it default to a slower vxd called vmm32.vxd in place of the true files.
To see if your missing any files or have older versions provided by Microsoft right click on 'My Computer' , select properties , and then device manager.

Go to the properties of each device on your system and select 'Driver' then 'Driver File Details'
If there are any file references that say "Unknown" at the version text you will probably see this for what driver it is using: C:\Windows\System\vmm32.vxd (configmg.vxd). What this means is that you are missing the file in the parenthesis.

To get the missing file and to update older files go to your directory that contains the Cabinet (*.CAB) files to Win98. Click 'Find' on the start menu then 'Files or Folders'. Where it says 'Containing Text:' type the name of the file, then select the directory where the *.cabs are and search then simply extract them to where they belong.
Most missing files are in win98_47.cab & win98_48.cab

Also get the VCOMM.VXD file for your Logitech mouse to fix a few problems. This is usually located in Win98_49.Cab. Put it in your C:\Windows\System\Vmm32 directory.


----------

